# how to calibrate liyu cutter plotter sc series



## alfie_chiong (May 4, 2010)

hello po guys i been looking for the treads on how to calibrate my liyu sc series cutter plotter kaso wala akong makita. ineed to ask lang po baka meron nakakaalam sa inyo how to calibrate yung pag cut nya kasi di ko sya maisakto sa image using contour cut and another thing may mga unwanted lines na lumalabas when checking yung registration mark nya. sana you can help me thanks


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

You need to update your mesage so we know what you actually want help with please.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

Google Translate leads me to think he is looking for help configuring the contour cut feature and also has a problem with extra lines.


----------



## alfie_chiong (May 4, 2010)

sorry guys... just need advice how to calibrate cutter plotter... alignment thanks simply because its not properly align when im cutting. and there are some extra lines. thanks if you guys can help me or liyu cutter plotter is a hell of a machine that cannot be calibrated.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

try post your problems in these threads

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/asia/t139887-7.html#post943813

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/asia/t145870.html


----------



## Auchi (Feb 24, 2011)

Hello Guys,

What is the best cutting parameters on Liyu SC plotter for vinyl and flock. Pls help with the calibration in speed and rps. When cutting on the cutter, the material only gets cut in a small area in an angle rather than straigth line from one end to the other.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

For China cutters some people have better results at lower speed.


----------



## Auchi (Feb 24, 2011)

I get perfect cuts using Speed 300 and RPS 40. I hope this helps others with similar problems.


----------



## elpasador (May 3, 2011)

alfie_chiong said:


> hello po guys i been looking for the treads on how to calibrate my liyu sc series cutter plotter kaso wala akong makita. ineed to ask lang po baka meron nakakaalam sa inyo how to calibrate yung pag cut nya kasi di ko sya maisakto sa image using contour cut and another thing may mga unwanted lines na lumalabas when checking yung registration mark nya. sana you can help me thanks


press reset button and hold right arrow keys sir


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

sdir bryan, anong cause nung extra lines and ano ang purpose ng reset then right arrow?


----------



## elpasador (May 3, 2011)

Pang calibrate sir nung optical eye yung reset hold right button, Sa extra line di ko pa sure , Pero kung post ni ts dito yung picture maari ko masabi naging problem nya, kapag kase twice or morethan 1 mo press yung apply button ng contour doble-doble talaga makikita mong mark lines, baka po yun naging probem ni ts


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

Hula ko lang na ang ibig sabihin ng extra lines ay yung naligaw na lines na hindi part ng image. 

Ususally ilang beses ba dumadaan ang blade sa cut areas? Naseset ba ito kung ilang pass?


----------



## elpasador (May 3, 2011)

sa contour cut sa flexi 8 1 beses lang talaga dadaan blade mo sa image, wag mo lang sosobrhan click mo sa apply contour image kase kung ilang beses mo pinindot yun ganun din karami ang daan ng blade sa image


----------

